# Racquetball Court Repair?



## seaneman (Mar 2, 2010)

Greetings Experts, I am doing maintenance at a health club, I have tons of drywall repair experience, but here's a new one on me. I have to repair several damaged Racquetball courts, with divits in the old skim coated concrete walls. A crew came in a couple years ago and did a plaster skim over some areas. Those plaster repairs are failing where they've come un-bonded from the concrete walls. The plaster rings like a bell where it is floating out from the wall. My idea is to use joint compound to do the repairs to limit the huge cracks/ failures from coming back. I would think any damage would be limited to smaller areas with the properties of compound. If the prep had been done on the plaster properly I'm sure that would have been ideal, but they didn't do it correctly. They don't have the time or money to go back through the proper steps for a plaster application this time, and just want me to do what I can.I'm thinking some of the setting compounds will adhere well, and be harder setting for better ball reaction. I'm told they chose the plaster for it's hardness. ----- Any opinions anyone?


----------



## mudslingercor (Jul 2, 2009)

Hmm that is a new one my first thought is unsanded mortar, but the surface would have to be prepped properly for a good bond.


----------



## seaneman (Mar 2, 2010)

That's the issue overall. I'm looking at skimming over several layers of different surfaces, Concrete, plaster, primer, old and new paint coats. There is no budget for serious sanding and scraping. Prep needs to be " get the flaky stuff off and go".


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

scrape then plaster weld or a bonding agent of some kind then new plaster.


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Check out Armor Coat, not sure who makes it but that was the first thing that popped in to my head. Call Lincoln drywall service 402-464-0691 They sell it. Ask if that would work for your application! It's troweled on, and comes out like a venetian plaster, but you can do all sorts of colors and such and it's hard as a rock, and kind of polished looking.


----------



## FibaFuse (Feb 25, 2010)

no matter what coating you decide on use a reinforcement layer like a fiberglass mesh (self-adhesive) or a non-woven glass mat. i work for saint-gobain and we make both... fiberglass mesh is called FibaTape CrackStop and the glass mat is called FibaFuse Paperless Reinforcement. FibaFuse has just been released a few months ago. I can send you a sample if you are interested in trying it out. its perfect for repairing plaster walls.


----------



## rebel20 (Jun 4, 2009)

see this post *Review for the vario tapeless mud *
I scraped of old plaster 40years old and run the vario direct no primer or fibre glass. Done this for a test still holding after two months no problems and it will dry hard. for your case would recommend bonding agent first.


----------



## kgphoto (Dec 21, 2009)

Rapid Set make a product called Cement-All that is a quick setting, high strength mortar that can be feather edged. You need to remove loose material, sand/ scarify, clean and apply a bonder or any patch will fail.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

A product by MAPEI called Planitop X will do the job, but this is not a drywall discussion.


----------

